# Fleas on chickens



## Susan Schaefer (Aug 10, 2020)

I have had chickens many years. Three years ago a friend had a rooster she found and brought it to my flock. It was with them for 30 minutes to see if they would get along. My hens were too aggressive with him so she took him away. Unfortunately, I saw black spots on his comb. Later my chickens started having fleas on their combs. I sprayed the coup and dusted the hens and set out a bucket of diatomaceous earth for them to dust. It seemed to work but the fleas are back every year, worse this year than ever. The first year I put Vaseline on their entire head where ever I saw a flea. Problem with that was that their skin peeled. This year I used olive oil and apple cider vinegar, they left but it did not kill the fleas. I finally put the Perithum dust on their heads, trying to avoid their eyes. The fleas leave but come right back. I just read here to use Frontline puppy spray. Heading to the store. Any ideas??? I live in a climate where it does not freeze in the winter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's probably not fleas but mites. They are the bain of every keeper of poultry. The rooster didn't necessarily bring the mites in, they're everywhere. 

You need to do a total cleanout of their coop and run, then use a premise spray to soak everything down so it gets in every nook and cranny. Permethrin premise concentrate is the easiest to use. 

You can also mix it to use on the birds directly. Be careful that you get the right Frontline, one of them has ingredients that's toxic to chickens. 

Permethrins, pyrethrins are both safe to use on and around your birds. It is short lived so will need reapplication when you see signs of them again.


----------



## Cardwell Farm (Aug 11, 2020)

Susan Schaefer said:


> I have had chickens many years. Three years ago a friend had a rooster she found and brought it to my flock. It was with them for 30 minutes to see if they would get along. My hens were too aggressive with him so she took him away. Unfortunately, I saw black spots on his comb. Later my chickens started having fleas on their combs. I sprayed the coup and dusted the hens and set out a bucket of diatomaceous earth for them to dust. It seemed to work but the fleas are back every year, worse this year than ever. The first year I put Vaseline on their entire head where ever I saw a flea. Problem with that was that their skin peeled. This year I used olive oil and apple cider vinegar, they left but it did not kill the fleas. I finally put the Perithum dust on their heads, trying to avoid their eyes. The fleas leave but come right back. I just read here to use Frontline puppy spray. Heading to the store. Any ideas??? I live in a climate where it does not freeze in the winter.


----------



## Cardwell Farm (Aug 11, 2020)

Try this. I got this at dollar tree. I'm sure you can find it online though. I know it says for dogs but the ingredients are natural.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

no no no no! Dont' use that on chickens! It has Xanthan Gum and Iso Alcohol, that will wreck their skin. Dog skin is much tougher than chicken's, please do not use dog products on chickens.


----------

